

McAfee Interviewed in Secret Location - jpadilla_
http://mashable.com/2012/12/01/mcafee-interviewed/

======
jrockway
Maybe they'll let him share a cell with Reiser and they can figure out how to
scan a filesystem for viruses more quickly.

~~~
rdl
Only if Kip and Nicole Macy get to be the landlord.

~~~
tptacek
Whatever happened to Kip Macy?

~~~
rdl
Ran off to Europe (the fucking morons at SFPD didn't correctly register a
State block on international travel or passport issuance, and only confiscated
the old ones; Kip just went to the passport agency and got new ones!)

I think Italy, and presumably since it's not that serious a crime, there's
been no serious attempt at extradition.

They are good until around 2020 on the current passports (unless they get
lost, heh) -- presumably they can make enough money and otherwise build enough
identity to either remain resident in Europe indefinitely, or get an alternate
passport for travel.

~~~
w1ntermute
Yep, he lives in Florence:
<https://plus.google.com/110811825461544096333/posts>

------
dmix
He was also interviewed by Joe Rogan this week

<http://youtu.be/5GmwSgCfn38?t=18m46s>

------
powertower
<http://www.whoismcafee.com/>

~~~
stfu
With the latest news on his hown blog: * Breaking: John captured? Date:
December 1, 2012 at 6:57 pm We have received an unconfirmed report that John
McAfee has been captured at the border of Belize and Mexico. _

------
xedarius
My favourite line was one from my girlfriend - "Maybe you shouldn't have taken
his anti-virus software off my laptop .... he seems pretty badass."

~~~
dmix
Girls love criminals.

Criminals in jail get so many love letters from girls.

~~~
wololo
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Availability_heuristic>

~~~
dmix
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybristophilia>

> Unlike most other paraphilias, hybristophilia occurs almost exclusively in
> women.

It's not just my own observation, it's a belief widely held in society.

~~~
wololo
technically, hybristophilia is a paraphilia, and paraphilias are by definition
atypical. really interesting though

------
kylec
If he's not a suspect and has nothing to fear, why are they so desperate to
find him?

~~~
tptacek
This comes up a lot in stories about fugitives. Depending on the jurisdiction,
it may not be possible to label someone a "suspect" absent either smoking gun
evidence or a formal interview. Take stories about the legal status of people
implicated in crimes with a grain of salt, at least until you're sure of the
technical meanings of the terms being used in that jurisdiction are.

~~~
kylec
Oh sure, but the tone of the two people on CNN made it seem like he was crazy
for not wanting to turn himself in. I highly suspect that if/when he ever gets
in custody, he won't be out of it for a long time.

------
paul9290
McAffe is not sane. Have you read about how he injected bath salts into his
system? Wow!

Looks like too many bath salts have really screwed him up and made him
paranoid, as well prompted a murder.

~~~
swah
I don't get it - is it somehow different from someone that shoots heroin or
something?

~~~
paul9290
Well here in the states there were two different dudes who under the influence
of bath salts cannibalized their victims.

With heroin you don't care about anything but getting your next fix and you
will do anything that's quick to get that fix.

~~~
dmix
Incorrect, no bath salts were found in the Miami attackers body [1]. The
second story in Louisiana hasn't yet proven to be bath salts and he only bit a
part of the guys face in an attack - he want cannabalising.

Secondly, very little is known about bath salts (mephedrone, MDPV).

In fact it's been shown to be less addictive than cocaine.

> "In a survey of UK users who had previously taken cocaine, most users found
> it produced a better-quality and longer-lasting high, was less addictive and
> carried the same risk as using cocaine.[2]"

So if cocaine is more addictive, why isn't it equally considered dangerous?

This type of misinformation is caused by the media and propagated by people
who have a) never done the drug and b) spent little time researching it, such
as yourself.

[1] [http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/bath-salts-marijuana-
fac...](http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/bath-salts-marijuana-face-eating-
killer-miami-cannibal-143149305.html)

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mephedrone#Intended_effects>

------
dr_doom
He seems like a like cool dude. I hope he's innocent.

